# Haynie boats



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

anybody got any pics of their haynie 24 high outputs, thinking of buying one and would like to see some pics, and also likes and dislikes, thanks


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

I believe Anchor Marine in SA has one and would be more than willing to send any photos they have. Not affiliated. Just heard they received a few new Haynies in the last week or so.


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

there's a couple in the classifieds. take a look at them.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Those boats are great. I would buy one if I were in the market.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

unless I am mistaken there are pictures on the haynie website, just google haynie baots and look there. They are smooth and fast w/ the right motor I can tell you that much!


----------



## fredtrout (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's some pics of mine. This boat has exceeded my expectations in every aspect. Rides like a dream, especially in the rough stuff (+2's), is very smooth and dry, and runs shallower than I need to go, probably 15", and will easily draft in 12". The only thing that I'm not 120% sold on is the 250 ProXS, only because I was expecting a meatier hole shot. Don't get me wrong, the hole shot is more than adequate and pops up plenty quick, but it's not going to snap any necks. On the other hand, it sips fuel, and the water pickup is the best I've seen, it will get up in the flats jacked all the way up on 6" and you can leave it there without any problems while you run to deep enough water to jack it down. Dealing with Chris and his excellent crew over at Chris's Marine has been equally impressive and they are 100% into creating the boat you want, not what they need to get rid of. No games and no hassels, just professional customer service in all regards.

Smooth, Dry, Plenty Fast w/K-Top (60mhp), Deceptively Shallow and Eats Up The Chop like no other......what else could you ask for in a V-Hull???


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

A bit off but my father owns a 21' Haynie before Chris took over. Never had the decals on the side. Stopped by thier stall at a boat show and asked about buying some stickers. 

They told me to just come buy the shop and they will take care of me. Sometimes its the little things that make a difference. 
I am just now realizing how nice a boat my father got into. Its underpowered with a 130 Honda, but once on plane its a nice ride.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great looking boat! How do you like those seats on the leaning post? I am assuming they fold up somehow since their is the storage tup on the leaning post still?

Can you also elaborate on what storage etc... you have on the front deck with your hatch layout?


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

good looking boat!!! where did you get that leaning post?


----------



## fredtrout (Aug 12, 2005)

Danny at DMR in Ingleside (361-776-8878) did the leaning post and the rest of Al fab. He does great work. This set up was the first of its kind (for Danny atleast) with the storage tub underneath. The seats are mounted on 2 starboard lids and rotate on a sleeve over the front support on the leaning post. It's not 100% waterproof when washing the boat, but the storage is perfect for sunscreen, firstaid, leader, etc.

The seats are awsome and worth every penny. They are Attwood Centric SAS (shock absorbing system) seats.

br1006 sending you a pm regarding the rest of the deck/hatch layout.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Any motor turning that much pitch on the prop will not be strong out of the hole. It is like putting 40" tires on a truck and expecting it to spin them off the line.


Nice boat!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> Any motor turning that much pitch on the prop will not be strong out of the hole. It is like putting 40" tires on a truck and expecting it to spin them off the line.
> 
> Nice boat!


Amen!!!

Have a prop guy knock it down an inch or two and that would help alot!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I know Kevin Cochran is running one down in baffin and the lagoon... He loves his. I have been on it... Fast, stable and will get pretty shallow.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

I love my 24 HO/225 Merc Pro XS. It is fast and eats up the big stuff. It is one fine ride.


----------



## Texas Bird Dog (Apr 23, 2011)

Great looking boat. How does the color option process go down? Did you tell them you wanted grey and white and that is how it turned out, or do you have ultimate control on color patterns and lay outs. The grey and white looks very nice and clean. Im thinking of ordering one this winter and i'm curious as to how some of this goes down. Does the front console seat open for storage as well. i will probably do less deck and put an ice chest seat up there. Trying to figure out where to store wading gear if I do that. Any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Texas bird dog out.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*Haynie Thread*



Texas Bird Dog said:


> Great looking boat. How does the color option process go down? Did you tell them you wanted grey and white and that is how it turned out, or do you have ultimate control on color patterns and lay outs. The grey and white looks very nice and clean. Im thinking of ordering one this winter and i'm curious as to how some of this goes down. Does the front console seat open for storage as well. i will probably do less deck and put an ice chest seat up there. Trying to figure out where to store wading gear if I do that. Any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Texas bird dog out.


this thread is about 2 years old, you can touch base with the guys on this site by clicking on their name and then Personel Message... they will get back with you Im sure. Good luck, and dont be afraid to put questions out there like you already have. cheers


----------



## capt wade (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's my new 2011 Haynie HO. I absolutely love this thing, it's fast, dry, and smooth riding. I've enjoyed the heck out of it so far.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice Haynie!

I have that same motor on my pathfinder, and Im sure they built that motor specifically for a 20" transom application since there are no Yamaha 200 + hp 4 strokes in a 20" shaft (pre SHO).. Is that a shaft extension on that 225 sport?


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow, very nice and clean boat FredTrout.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

fredtrout said:


> Here's some pics of mine. This boat has exceeded my expectations in every aspect. Rides like a dream, especially in the rough stuff (+2's), is very smooth and dry, and runs shallower than I need to go, probably 15", and will easily draft in 12". The only thing that I'm not 120% sold on is the 250 ProXS, only because I was expecting a meatier hole shot. Don't get me wrong, the hole shot is more than adequate and pops up plenty quick, but it's not going to snap any necks. On the other hand, it sips fuel, and the water pickup is the best I've seen, it will get up in the flats jacked all the way up on 6" and you can leave it there without any problems while you run to deep enough water to jack it down. Dealing with Chris and his excellent crew over at Chris's Marine has been equally impressive and they are 100% into creating the boat you want, not what they need to get rid of. No games and no hassels, just professional customer service in all regards.
> 
> Smooth, Dry, Plenty Fast w/K-Top (60mhp), Deceptively Shallow and Eats Up The Chop like no other......what else could you ask for in a V-Hull???


 Great looking rig!


----------

